# Microondas, posicion diodo HV



## arielfilth (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola.. Tengo un microondas Serie Dorada SD2000 que lo desarme para reparar, tenia una resistencia quemada, el problema es que no recierdo como va un diodo.. el diodo clasico de HV va entre un terminal del capacitor y el chasis, pero tiene otro diodo exactamente igual que va entre los terminales el capacitor de alta tension, no estoy seguro de como va.. supuestamente deberia ser un diodo de proteccion pero.. lo encendi sin el diodo y me quemo el fusible.. revise un monton de diagramas de microondas y ninguno lleva ese diodo.. si alguno sabe... Gracias


----------



## Cipango (Mar 21, 2009)

Si en tu caso es el catodo del diodo rectificador de alta tension el que esta conectado a un terminal del capacitor, el otro diodo (que debera soportar el voltaje de carga del capacitor +/- 2000V) debe ir con su catodo junto al del primero y el anodo al terminal del capacitor que esta conectado al transformador. Si te vuela el fusible revisa bien el magnetron (suponiendo que los dos diodos esten perfectos).  Exitos.


----------

